# Waushakum Live Steamers Annual Meet (MA)



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a quick heads up that there is a wonderful live steam event of the ride-on type taking place this weekend in Holliston, MA. The 39th annual Waushakum Live Steamers open house begins this Friday and extends through Sunday and features 1/12, 1/16, and 1/8 scale operating steam. I attended for the first time last year and was pretty much speechless the entire time. I've included a couple of pictures from the 2008 event - apologies the low quality. (Also, given the live steam focus of this event (and hence this post), I thought it belonged more naturally here than in the general Large Scale Events forum.)


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

This is great group to visit. I believe the FN #5 was built by Russ Steeves, and the NKP #757 was built by John Bortz; that's his son David tending to it. 
The detail and performance of the Berk is awesome. 

Larry


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

The Berkshire may be the most impressive model of any type I've ever seen.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Same Berkshire?

http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/JEFFRUNGE/111_1171.JPG[/b]
(Image exceeds 800 pixel width, changed to link, SteveC mod.)[/i]


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, yes, the same engine. I believe that is Harry Quirk behind it. 

Larry


----------

